# Light Reflector



## Meangreen (Oct 8, 2008)

I am currenty using a 60w=300w cfl bulb; it is very long and i have it connected to a clamp on lamp fixture; i need to make a reflector for it so i can hang it horizontally, instead of vertically, to spread the light better. I am not sure how to do this, any help would be appreciated; I am on an extremely low budget here, so be kind


----------

